# Moving ferals to a new location.



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A friend of mine has feral cats spraying around his condo 
complex. The homeowner association is going to trap and 
release them at a barn 2 hours away. Can you sucessfully 
move ferals to a new location? Will they survive and establish 
themselves there sucessfully? Im concerned.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Please do not trap and release them somewhere right away! Relocating cats takes time. They will most likely die due to stress and being moved. Cats are creatures of habit, feral or not! Are the cats fixed? Most will stop spraying when neutered and spayed.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

It is not recommended relocating a feral colony unless they are in danger Can you find a feral rescue org in your area that will take them in?
If you do decide to relocate them, understand you can't just move them. They will most likely die if you do. It should only by done as a last resort.

Here is some info that might be helpful....
http://www.feralcat.com/relocate.html
http://www.rmaca.com/relocating.html

Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for your replys. Im new to feral cats. Would love all the advice i can get.

The situation is the cats are marking and defacating all around the condo units a friend of mine lives at (in the city). The Association considered poisoning them! I told my friend I could get humane traps and if they were spayed/nuetered they wouldnt be marking like that anymore. But the Association wants rid of them. One of the owners needs barn cats and offered to bring them to her barn (without spay/nueter)

Im willing to try to trap them, take them to be spay/nuetered/ recover a day or so and rerelease them. Im very sad now that I understand the survival rate isnt good if they are moved. But there is no choice here.

I have a friend who is feeding ferals at a feed lot near us. Maybe we should rerelease them at the feedlot or should we take them to the barn out in the country but no one feeding or watering them? They are to survive as mousers.

I hate this whole situation but Im trying to find the best alturnative for them which gives them the best odds of surviving.


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Best idea here is to move them down to the closest area.

The idea of putting cats that have grown to know a place ( the condo units) for probably longer than one knows, and to trap these cats and ship 'em off to somewhere they DON"t know is just not fair. 

Best bet.. move em down the street. It's very possible they will come back to the condos ( sorta their "home" if it's actually close enough) but they will be feeding elsewhere.. either way it's "new" to them, but at least there will be A FEEDER!!!

I don't think a barn is going to solve this.... there will always be more cats that bother someone/something ... moving them fixes only "the humans interests", not the cats.

Good Luck.. and I hope the best for these poor cats!!

Melissa


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The problem is, if they show up again _they will be poisoned_. 
Im trying to avoid that. The big complaint is the marking
and pooing all around the condos. Ive tried to talk them 
into giving them a chance once they are trapped and 
nuetered but they wont hear of it. 

Im all for not moving them but I dont live in this
condo unit. I live in a town an hour south.


----------



## jcribbs (Jul 13, 2006)

That is just so cruel to poison the little ferals. That is a horrible painful death. I hope yall are able to come up with a solution.


----------

